
Advice to myself when starting out as a software developer - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/advice-to-myself-when-starting-as-a-software-developer/
======
avthar
> The best way to learn something is to teach it...Not only will you learn
> something by teaching, but you'll also help and inspire others.

I especially like the last point about teaching what you learn and how you use
accountability mechanisms like signing up to do a public talk to force
yourself to learn the details. Great hack!

I think more of us should share what you learn and document our learning
process

